# kann nicht weg bleiben



## Luke8395 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi, I left and posted a journal somewhere else.  But I've changed my mind and realised that they is never a such thing as 'too much feedback'.  I would really appreciate any diet/work out advise that can be offered.  THAT is why i'm here.  Thanks 


I'm on an extended lean bulk.  I'd like to stick with something consistently for the majority of the year.  Never again will I use hormonal supplements, but I am currently on a PCT.  My lifts are alittle weaker than they usually are because I don't seem to be recouping/healing very well.  

I"m shooting for 3400 cals.  
m1. 20gF/55gC/45gC
m2. 20gF/55gC/45gC
m3. 20gF/55gC/45gC
m4. 20gF/55gC/45gC
m5. 20gF/55gC/45gC
*m6. 20gF/35gC/60gC*

I'm going to try to wuss out of it, so I'll need a reminder; in 4 weeks, I will attempt to squat 315 x 15.

I'm changing my name one last time, to LW83.  

Welcome to my journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Now THIS looks like a good journal!!!


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

2.28.2005

1
Whole Wheat	3	slice
Whey	30	gram
PB	1	2 Table Spoon
21.6	58.3	47.0
32%	39%	31%
604cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
Fish Oil	12	Gram
apple		
21.0	55.5	45.0
32%	38%	31%
588cals

3
Whole Wheat	3	slice
Sliced Turkey	6	oz.
Lettuce	6	oz
italian	1	Table Spoon
PB	0.25	2 Table Spoon
20.0	59.5	47.0
29%	38%	30%
628cals

3
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
Fish Oil	12	Gram
apple		
20.6	55.3	40.0
33%	39%	28%
564 cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
21.0	56.3	42.3
31%	37%	28%
608 cals

6
Brown Rice	0.75	Cup
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Whey	15	gram
Green Beans	2	cups
18.8	37.4	58.8
30%	26%	41%
569cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3560.0	123.1	322.3	280.0
Macro		31%	36%	31%


_I don't normally eat this much wheat bread, but I forgot my m3's for the week at home.  I hate mondays._


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

I am totally confused ?!  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Luke !  LOL


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi gary


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

2.28.2005

*BB flat press*
185 x 12 x 2
205 x 8 x 2
*
Flat DB press*
70's x 10 x 3

*Incline DB press (45 degree)*
55's x 12 x 3
*
Bi angular flat press machine*
180 x 12
230 x 12
250 x 6
*
Rope press down*
130 x 15
150 x 12
150 x 8
*
Single arm cable ext.*
50 x 8 x 3
*
Behind back fore arm curls*
135 x 12
155 x 8 x 2

*BB Fore arm curl*
100 x 6
90 x 5 x 2

All 1 minute RI's except for the cable stuff.  That was 30 second RI's.

It felt like a great work out.

I"m going to try to up the calories to 3850 and completely lose the bread all together.

BW in the morning is 171lbs.

Thanks for stoppin' by


----------



## Du (Feb 28, 2005)

*



kann nicht weg bleiben

Click to expand...

 *


Do you speak Austrian?


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

sehr schlecht


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

3.1.2005  AM BW 171   PM 176

1
Egg White	5	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
PB	1	2 Table Spoon
22.0	65.0	48.0
16%	48%	36%
615cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
16%	47%	36%
637cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Beef	4	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
21.0	66.3	48.3
15%	49%	36%
660cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	10	Gram
19.0	60.5	45.0
15%	49%	36%
618.0

5
Yam	1.5	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Strawberries	1	Cup
19.5	68.0	40.0
15%	53%	31%
620.5 cals

6
Cottage Cheese	1	Cup
PB	1	2 Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
31.0	12.0	70.0
27%	11%	62%
630cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3776.5	133.2	331.6	297.3
Macro		17%	44%	39%


I've got the 6 meals down to a science every three hours, but tomorrow i'm going to attempt eating every 2.5 hours.  
3hours (6,9,12,3,6,9)
2.5hours(6,8:30,11,1:30,4,6:30,9)

I posted some old pics, I'll post new ones in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

Changed your mind? Not going back there?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm still there.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm still there.



I see that


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I see that




Then why'd you ask silly


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

Because I didn't check there first

And wazz up with the name change?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Because I didn't check there first
> 
> And wazz up with the name change?




I like this one more 




3.1.2005

Stretch,  SLOW wg pull ups.  2 sets of 10

CG Row
320 x 8
330 x 6
330 x 4

Stiff arm Pull down
150 x 12 x 2
170 x 10 x 2

Upright Row
85 x 12 x 2
95 x 10

Rope, kneeling Pull down
150 x 12 x 3

Reverse ez bar preacher curl
60 x 6
60 x 5
60 x 5<----- This is where my face got really red   

Hammer curl
50's x 10 
50 x 8
45 x 10

Incline DB curl
25 x 8 
25 x 6 <---- I'm spent.

GREAT pump today.  I can't wait to do some front squats again   3 more days!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

3.2.2005
1
Whey	30	gram
Oatmeal	1	Cup
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
20.6	59.8	46.0
16%	47%	36%
590cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
16% 47% 36%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
15% 49% 36%
660cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 10 Gram
19.0 60.5 45.0
15% 49% 36%
618.0

5
Yam 1.5 Cup
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Beef 4 oz.
Strawberries 1 Cup
19.5 68.0 40.0
15% 53% 31%
620.5 cals

6
Cottage Cheese	1	Cup
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
23.0	9.0	66.0
23%	9%	67%
540cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3716.0	131.8	326.4	291.3
Macro


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I like this one more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like front squats ? !   I use to do them but didn't like them much . 

Good wo !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You like front squats ? !   I use to do them but didn't like them much .
> 
> Good wo !





I freaking LOVE front squats!  Were you holding the bar olympic style or criss cross?  I much perfer criss cross.

About the rows....  We have two rowing stations.  One has a stack that goes up to 200lbs, one has a stack that goes up to 400lbs.  330 on the one machine feels equivalent to 150lbs on the other   So I don't think you could guage strength with those numbers   Thanks for reading though


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I freaking LOVE front squats! Were you holding the bar olympic style or criss cross? I much perfer criss cross.
> 
> About the rows.... We have two rowing stations. One has a stack that goes up to 200lbs, one has a stack that goes up to 400lbs. 330 on the one machine feels equivalent to 150lbs on the other  So I don't think you could guage strength with those numbers  Thanks for reading though


I did criss cross too.  I just don't like doing any exercise that is hard to do  

i see !


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I like Zercher Squats better than Front. Great w/o's Luke. Seems your strength has really been going up!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like Zercher Squats better than Front. Great w/o's Luke. Seems your strength has really been going up!




Thanks rock!  Well, I AM eating 1000 more calories a day now


----------



## thatguy (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Thanks rock! Well, I AM eating 1000 more calories a day now


Finally!  Someone convinced you to eat more calories - I knew that would make a big difference.  

Great workouts, Luke.  Keep it up...


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Finally!  Someone convinced you to eat more calories - I knew that would make a big difference.
> 
> Great workouts, Luke.  Keep it up...




ha'come YOU never told me!  jerk.

My bulk calculator says I should maintain at 2800, so I never really went over 3200.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

> About the rows.... We have two rowing stations. One has a stack that goes up to 200lbs, one has a stack that goes up to 400lbs. 330 on the one machine feels equivalent to 150lbs on the other  So I don't think you could guage strength with those numbers  Thanks for reading though



So do we.  you have to make sure you have it on heavy stack to access the second pully which will add more resistance and the stack can only move so far.  Otherwise you are only doing half of what it says.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

> I'm going to try to wuss out of it, so I'll need a reminder; in 4 weeks, I will attempt to squat 315 x 15.



Nice goal LW!!!!

Here's another reminder  


Good luck


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks YM


----------



## thatguy (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ha'come YOU never told me! jerk.
> 
> My bulk calculator says I should maintain at 2800, so I never really went over 3200.


I thought I told you a couple of times over at conversionboard, didn't I?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I thought I told you a couple of times over at conversionboard, didn't I?




I was eating 4k calories back then, but it was all wheat bread 

no more bread


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

I"m freaki'n burned out today.  I might try to lift before work tomrrow (5am).  I"ll try to get 9 hours of sleep in.

I'm consistently 176lbs at night, and 171 in the morning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

why no wheat bread? That seems to be a staple in my diet....


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> why no wheat bread? That seems to be a staple in my diet....




Leading causes of obesity...
_
"Over consumption of refined carbohydrate sources: 

In the modern world we eat far too much refined starch and sugar. Ideally what type of carbohydrates we consume should not matter. Refined carbohydrates elicit a large increase in plasma insulin levels, however. This drives blood glucose too low and serves to increase hunger shortly after eating. For our ancestors this was not a problem, as they could not simply open the cupboard when they became hungry. For you and me this is a serious issue. It results in excessive caloric consumption with a reduced sense of fullness. Refined carbohydrates are also digested much more quickly. This increases firing of the vagal nerve to the medulla oblongata, which ultimately leads to a lowered estrogen setpoint, reduced testosterone levels, as well as elevated cortisol release. 


Over consumption of fructose: 

Fructose is an odd carbohydrate. It is really only usable by your liver as it requires GLUT5 for transport into cells. Fructose is essentially the opposite of refined starches as described above. Because of the special way in which fructose is metabolized it skips the rate-limiting step of PFK-1. Because of this it oxidizes in the liver incredibly quickly and tricks your liver in to thinking you have plenty of glucose even if you don’t. This affects the hepatic glucose sensor described previously. It causes increased GABA delivery to the PVN, thus slowing metabolism. It can induce hyperglycemia (our arch nemesis) by interactions with several systems. As stated, it reduces PVN firing so that means less thyroid, cortisol, and NE release. 

More importantly, fructose is non-insuligenic. Because of this it does not stimulate leptin or alpha-MSH production. So the LH in your brain never deciphers that the body is being fed. The third problem with fructose is that it fails to activate the portal vein glucose sensor, and thus it does not activate this essential glucose disposal mechanism. So in summation, fructose: slows metabolism, lowers leptin, fails to decrease hunger, and causes hyperglycemia. All in all too much fructose is just plain bad. Keep in mind a little fructose can be good, especially if you are an athlete. However for someone that is almost never glycogen depleted, fructose is detrimental and only does harm (36). 


*Over consumption of grains at the expense of vegetables:* 

Over consumption of grains at the expense of fibrous vegetables causes two problems. First, to a lesser extent, the arguments given for refined carbohydrates apply to grains as well—at least when compared to vegetables. High yield grain agriculture is a relatively recent advancement in evolutionary terms. Put rather simply we were never meant to eat this much grain. Secondly, grain consumption at the expense of vegetables can result in low-grade metabolic acidosis (37). This has a bad effect on GH and insulin sensitivity as well as bone and muscle anabolism. Finally it can exacerbate the problems associated with excess fat consumption. The rate-limiting enzyme in fat oxidation is CPT. CPT is extremely sensitive to pH (38). The small reduction in pH seen during exercise completely deactivates CPT. This is why you tend to burn glucose exclusively during high intensity exercise. So, chronic sub-clinical metabolic acidosis can result in attenuated fatty acid oxidation. The result: more dietary fat is stored instead of utilized as fuel. 


Omega-3 fatty acid deficiency: 

Omega-3 fatty acids have so many diverse effects that I can’t hope to touch on them all in this article. However I will attempt to highlight the key points that are not often discussed. First and foremost omega-3 fatty acids need to be a constant part of one’s diet. This is because omega-3 fatty acids are preferentially released by adipose tissue during lipolysis. Thus over time most of the fat stored in your fat cells tends to be of the saturated, monounsaturated, and omega-6/9 polyunsaturated fatty acids. In our modern diets we tend to pick and choose which parts of animals we eat and we tend not to eat the same thing everyday. Our ancestors did not have such luxury. So even when we eat the occasional meal rich in omega-3 fatty acids it is not of tremendous benefit. Unless consumption is chronic, as in everyday usage, it can be difficult to maintain omega-3 fatty acid stores. 

Secondly, DHA deficiency reduces BBB transport of glucose and also lowers KIR neuronal sensing of glucose. The last thing we want is deregulated brain glucose control, as it just makes all the systems so unstable. Rats that were purposefully given DHA deficient diets showed lower levels of GLUT3 protein in neurons. GLUT3 is the transporter that moves glucose in to neurons. Thus DHA deficiency can make the brain look resemble that of an obese person’s (39). 


Overuse of stimulants: 

Overuse of caffeine and other stimulants has negative long-term ramifications for body composition. Caffeine elevates cAMP, which activates AMPK in skeletal muscle. This is one way it aids in fat burning. However, AMPK also lowers cellular metabolism in the long run, reducing your energy requirements and slowing your metabolism. AMPK is basically a cellular brake; it is activated by the endocrine system during the hypoglycemic state. This serves to switch the cell to fat usage to preserve glucose for the brain. It also reduces the cell’s metabolism however, thus saving any blood glucose for the brain as well. 

Secondly, caffeine exhibits some nasty effects brought about by being an adenosine antagonist. Caffeine reduces cell volume by acting as a cellular diuretic. Cell volume is intimately tied to anabolism. In fact it has been proposed that the majority of insulin’s anabolic action is exerted through increases in cell volume. Adenosine antagonist’s also induce insulin resistance, and cause one to spend more time each day in the hyperglycemic state. 

Finally, caffeine interferes with the conversion of omega-3 fatty acids into EPA and DHA, thus emulating some of the negative aspects of omega-3 deficiency. 

Overuse of ephedrine and other NE promoters is also counterproductive. As discussed above, NE activation in the PVN leads to long-term changes in the PVN that favor CRF over TRH. This both reduces metabolism and lowers sex hormones, resulting in decreased anabolism and increased muscle loss. 


Over consumption of sodium: 

Too much sodium has been implicated in accelerating obesity in those who are already prone to it. It is likely this occurs through several distinct mechanisms, the primary ones being increased blood pressure and increased renal re-absorption of glucose. Both of these conditions lead to elevated blood glucose levels. 

Sodium’s effect in this regard can be seen in an interesting study on Sprague-Dawley rats. These rats are basically normal. If overfed, about half of the rats get fat and about half don’t—much like people. The authors decided to see what effect increased salt intake would have on those that are prone to obesity. Salt increased the size and reduced the number of adipocytes; in other words, it created hypertrophied fat cells as described earlier. The salt fed rats also had double the leptin levels of their non salt-fed counterparts. Thus sodium seems to accelerate the endocrine system’s adaptations to obesity (40)"_


http://www.mindandmuscle.net/content/page-145.html 




SUCKS, doesn't it  

I'm trying to stay away from anything processed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

That definitly sucks.  Up until a few weeks ago in a thread, I thought I was doing myself a service eating all this wheat bread.  I am going to have to switch up my school meals anyways.  I'll check out what you and some other guys eat throughout the day and see how I can make it work for myself.

Thanks.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> That definitly sucks.  Up until a few weeks ago in a thread, I thought I was doing myself a service eating all this wheat bread.  I am going to have to switch up my school meals anyways.  I'll check out what you and some other guys eat throughout the day and see how I can make it work for myself.
> 
> Thanks.




I was eating a loaf of wheat a day while on my last cycle.


----------



## Du (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I was eating a loaf of wheat a day while on my last cycle.


I dont believe you.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I dont believe you.





Check out my journal at www.conversionboard.com/forum

My typical day was this;

m1. 4 slices of wheat, 4tsp of PB, 30g of whey
m2. 5 eggs, 5 slices of wheat
m3. 4 slices of wheat, 14oz of sliced lean turkey *2/3 of a slice of CC cheese cake* 
m4. 60g of whey, 1.5 cups of oats.
m5. 2 cups of rice, 10oz of chicken.
m6. 4slices of wheat, 4tsp of nat PB, 30g of whey

That's *17* slices of wheat bread.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats the deal with everyone going over to conversionboard?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Whats the deal with everyone going over to conversionboard?




It has TONS of great info, but i'm not into the whole supplement thing anymore.


----------



## Du (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Check out my journal at www.conversionboard.com/forum
> 
> My typical day was this;
> 
> ...


Lies. All lies.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Lies. All lies.



STFU ass


----------



## simbh (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats up luke . Good to see that you have a journal once again . Good luck with your goals bro.

Good luck dude and try to stick with this nick name 
:


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2005)

Still thinking about the CHEEZE-ITS???


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Still thinking about the CHEEZE-ITS???




 I had to think about SOMETHING since sara wasn't around 




			
				simbh said:
			
		

> Whats up luke . Good to see that you have a journal once again . Good luck with your goals bro.
> 
> Good luck dude and try to stick with this nick name
> :



THanks man.  I will


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

3.3.2005

1
Provalone	1	Slice
Egg White	6	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
19.0	65.5	60.0
27%	41%	37%
645cals

2
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Whey	35	gram
Fish Oil	10	Gram
apple		
20.5	69.0	47.5
29%	43%	30%
643cals

3
Chicken	6	oz.
Brown Rice	1	Cup
Lettuce	6	oz
Provalone	1	Slice
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
21.0	56.5	49.0
31%	37%	32%
608cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
Fish Oil	12	Gram
apple		
20.6	55.3	40.0
33%	39%	28%
570cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
21.0	56.3	42.3
31%	37%	28%
608cals

6
Brown Rice	0.75	Cup
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Whey	15	gram
Green Beans	2	cups
18.8	37.4	58.8
30%	26%	41%
570cals

I've been testing out the 4% CC with PB...  I still can't stand it   At least it's more edible than the FF CC


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

G' Morning


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

G'mornin sara.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

3.3.2005

MP
95 x 14
115 x 10
135 x 8 x 2
145 x 6
155 x 3

Arnie Press
45 x 6 x 2
50 x 6

cable Lateral
30 x 8 x 4

Front raises
20 x 10 x 3

Shrugs
185 x 12 x 3
205 x 8

Reverse preacher ez bar
*70 x 5 x 4  PB *
_God that felt great_

Behind back forearm curl
135 x 8 x 5

BB forearm curl
95 x 6 x 3


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

Which meal did you add the cottage cheese and banana extract?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Which meal did you add the cottage cheese and banana extract?




I replaced #6 with it.


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2005)

well, edit it mister ...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

alright Luke ! congrats on the pb


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks gary!

1 
Provalone 1 Slice 
Egg White 6 1 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Flax 1 Table Spoon 
21.0 61.0 54.0 
30% 39% 34% 
580 cals (I think something is off here in my data, I'm freaki'n stuffed.) 

2 
Oatmeal 1.25 Cup 
Whey 35 gram 
Fish Oil 10 Gram 
apple 
20.5 69.0 47.5 
29% 43% 30% 
643cals 

3 
Chicken 6 oz. 
Brown Rice 1 Cup 
Lettuce 6 oz 
Provalone 1 Slice 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
Broccoli 3 Cups 
21.0 56.5 49.0 
31% 37% 32% 
620cals 

4 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Whey 30 gram 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0 
32% 41% 31% 
590cals 

5 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon 
Beef 5 oz. 
Broccoli 2 cups 
23.0 56.3 51.3 
31% 34% 31% 
670 cals 

6 
Brown Rice 0.75 Cup 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Beef 4 oz. 
Whey 15 gram 
Green Beans 2 cups 
18.8 37.4 58.8 
30% 26% 41% 
570 cals 

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein 
Total 3792.5 127.0 344.0 319.5 
Macro 30% 36% 34% 



I'm gonna post my nutritional data that I've been working with. Can you please tell me if something looks off? I feel kind'a bloated  

Oatmeal 1 Cup 300 6 54 10 
Apple 1 whole (medium) 81 0 21 0 
Banana 1 whole (medium) 110 1 32 1.6 
Green Beans 1 Cup 44 0 10 2 
Broccoli 1 Cup 25 0 5 3 
Whole Wheat 1 slice 90 1 17 3 
Pita 1 1 bread 230 1 47 15 
Brown Rice 1 Cup 216 2 45 5 
Lettuce 1 oz 7 0 1 1 
Baked beans 1 Cup 387 13 55 15 
Strawberries 1 Cup 46 1 11 1 
Spinach pasta 1 oz. 27 0 7 1 
Yam 1 Cup 158 0 38 2 

Whey 23 gram 110.4 2 1 23 
Chicken 1 oz. 26 1 0 4 
Scrambled egg 1 cup 459 41 2 20 
Egg White 1 1 25 0 1 6 
Yolk 1 1 61 5 0 3 
Beef 1 oz. 60 2 0 9 
Sliced Turkey 1 oz. 42 2 0 5 
Provalone 1 Slice 51 1 1 8 

Flax 1 Table Spoon 130 14 0 0 
italian 1 Table Spoon 16 1 1 0 
cashews 1 oz. (18 kernels) 163 14 8 5 
PB 1 2 Table Spoon 190 16 6 8 
Fish Oil 1 Gram 10 1 0 0


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> well, edit it mister ...







The Saramonster has balls.


Okay,

 m6. on 3.2.2005 was replaced with

6
Cot. Cheese 4%	2.25	cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
19.0	29.0	70.8
28%	19%	47%
610 cals.

That changed the daily total to-

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3772.0	125.2	335.6	322.5
Macro		30%	36%	34%


This is my last day with the clen. I'm going to switch my schedule to this 

m-Cardio 
tu-Chest/tri 
w-Shoulders/traps 
th-Cardio 
f- Off 
sa-Legs/lower back 
su-Back/bi 

Forearms on everyother lift day. I'll see if I can stick to that


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

went to the bar after work and DIDN'T drink 
(everybody from work went.  It was great)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

Looking great in here buddy! Really moving along


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks buddy! 

I have two weeks left of Tamoxifen (liquid).  20ml a day.

I'm consuming around 3.8g of tribulus.  Thats it.


3.5.2005
1
Egg White	5	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
PB	1	2 Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
23.0	66.0	56.0
31%	40%	34%
666cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
29%	38%	29%
640cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Beef	4	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
21.0	66.3	48.3
29%	40%	29%
657cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	10	Gram
19.0	60.5	45.0
28%	39%	29%
618cals

5
Yam	1.5	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Strawberries	1	Cup
19.5	68.0	40.0
28%	44%	26%

6
Cottage Cheese	2.5	Cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
PB	0.25	2 Table Spoon
22.5	27.5	68.0
34%	19%	46%
590cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3789.5	125.7	348.1	303.3
Macro		30%	37%	32%


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

I"m going to be trying out lipoderm "y" on my chest.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

3.5.2005

Front squat (criss cross grip)
135 x 15
165 x 10 x 2
185 x 8 x 3
205 x 4
225 x 4

Hack
No more hack squats.  They suck 

Extension
180 x 12 x 4
200 x 10 x 2

SLDL (double overhand)
135 x 15 x 2
185 x 8 x 3

Seated Calve raise
150 x 12 x 2
170 x 10 x 3

Side bends

Cable crunch
150 x 10 x 4

Preacher narrow ez bar
*90 x 6 x 3 PB* 

Preacher Reverse ez bar
*60 x 6 x 4 PB*

God I love front squats


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2005)

Way to go Luke !  More PB's    225 on front squats !! When I hit 200 I stopped doing them and went back to regular squats . You da man !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks gary 

I wont do regular squats until I get a manta ray.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

3.6.2005

BW-171.5

1
Egg White	7	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Flax	1	Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
21.0	62.0	60.0
29%	38%	37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
29%	38%	29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Beef	4	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
21.0	66.3	48.3
29%	40%	29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	10	Gram
20.0	60.5	45.0
29%	39%	29%
628cals

5
Yam	1.5	Cup
Fish Oil	11	Gram
Beef	5	oz.
21.0	57.0	48.0
29%	35%	30%
647cals

6
Cottage Cheese	2.5	Cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
PB	0.25	2 Table Spoon
22.5	27.5	68.0
34%	19%	46%
591cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3816.0	126.2	333.1	315.3
Macro		30%	35%	33%


I"ll post my back bi's later.  I have to run to costco.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

3.5.2005

Tbar row
100x 12
120 x 8
130 x 8
140 x 6
120 x 8

Seated Row
110 x 12
120 x 10
130 x 6
*130 x 4 PB*
_WHOA.  Pfunk, this machine has "three" pulleys.  So does the other one.  So are you saying that 130lbs is 390?  _

Stiff arm pull down
140 x 12
150 x 10 x 3

High pull
95 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
125 x 7
*125 x 8 PB*

Rope pull down
140 x 10 x 4

Preacher ez bar narrow
80 x 8

Alt. db curl
35's x 8 x 3

Hammer curls
40 x 8
35 x 8
30 x 8

seated incline db curl
30 x 8
25 x 8

Behind back forearm curl
135 x 8 x 5

BB forearm curl
95 x 6 x 2

Felt like a GREAT work out.  I had an awesome pump.  I felt huge today.  I offended some dude at the counter though.  They put out this panthlet weekly; "Weight-Gaining Healthy Meals".  It's absolutely PATHETIC.  This weeks was over the top though.  Pizza and salad was number one.  The other was turkey sausage and corn flakes.  

So I asked the dude at the counter who puts these out?  (his girlfreind was standing right next to him.) 

He said _"Oh!  I do!  Are you following my diet plan?"_

I said _"Hell no"_ 

I heard his g/f call me an @sshole as I was walking out. 


My arms are either leaning out, or growing big time.  I have to measure.  They're starting to look much better.


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey.. at least he added some salad with the pizza


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 3.5.2005
> 
> Tbar row
> 100x 12
> ...



Great WO Luke!!  Mmmm turkey sausage and corn flakes!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

mmmm


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

Just figured Id add this.


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

Luke - hot or not?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Du, please.  I told you I didn't wanna see anymore pics of your lady freind.


----------



## simbh (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Felt like a GREAT work out. I had an awesome pump. I felt huge today. I offended some dude at the counter though. They put out this panthlet weekly; "Weight-Gaining Healthy Meals". It's absolutely PATHETIC. This weeks was over the top though. Pizza and salad was number one. The other was turkey sausage and corn flakes.
> 
> So I asked the dude at the counter who puts these out? (his girlfreind was standing right next to him.)
> 
> ...


I thought corn flakes were healthy ? I must of confused with empty calories  Take it this way luke , if more people follow what he says , they bigger you're gonna look compared to them


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

But bro, shes from Rock City. I dont know no one out there.


----------



## simbh (Mar 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Luke - hot or not?


Man , I'd have to have at least 15 beers to even think that shes hot ... Then again , I think I'd be too wasted(near death) with 15 beers since I havn't drank in about 2 months


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> But bro, shes from Rock City. I dont know no one out there.



She kind'a scares me Du 


Simbh,

  I think it's there for 'job security'


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Man , I'd have to have at least 15 beers to even think that shes hot ...


 
So after 15 beers, Simbh would think shes hot? 

There ya go folks, we got us a taker!

She'll be at your house at 8. Better set up the picnic table out back, she wont be fittin through your front door.


----------



## simbh (Mar 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> So after 15 beers, Simbh would think shes hot?
> 
> There ya go folks, we got us a taker!
> 
> She'll be at your house at 8. Better set up the picnic table out back, she wont be fittin through your front door.


I don't think I'd still be alive after 15 beers dude


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> So after 15 beers, Simbh would think shes hot?
> 
> There ya go folks, we got us a taker!
> 
> She'll be at your house at 8. Better set up the picnic table out back, she wont be fittin through your front door.




Dude, that's just mean 

I think that's the front door behind her.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I don't think I'd still be alive after 15 beers dude



15 natty lights is like 5 pints of guineess


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I don't think I'd still be alive after 15 beers dude


Youd better be, shes countin on you to Git-R-Dun.


----------



## simbh (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 15 natty lights is like 5 pints of guineess


by beers I mean something around 6% of course  I don't like guiness though.


----------



## simbh (Mar 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youd better be, shes countin on you to Git-R-Dun.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youd better be, shes countin on you to Git-R-Dun.






sex on the tractor.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

I was going to post, but then my gag reflex kicked in .


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was going to post, but then my gag reflex kicked in .


Ive heard she doesnt have one of those.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

linky no worky


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> linky no worky


What link?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

your pics doesn't work for me.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

3.7.2005

1
Provalone	1	Slice
Egg White	6	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Flax	1	Table Spoon
21.0	61.0	54.0
30%	39%	34%
631cals

2
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Whey	35	gram
Fish Oil	10	Gram
apple		
20.5	69.0	47.5
29%	43%	30%
643cals

3
Pork Chop	5	oz.
Brown Rice	1	Cup
Lettuce	10	oz
Provalone	1	Slice
Fish Oil	2	Gram
20.0	56.0	58.0
28%	34%	36%
652cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
32%	41%	31%
587cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	5	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
23.0	56.3	51.3
31%	34%	31%
668cals

6
Cot. Cheese 4%	2.25	cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
Fish Oil	6	Gram
25.0	29.0	70.8
34%	17%	42%
670cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3848.5	130.2	331.1	327.5
Macro		30%	34%	34%


I swear, i'm leaning out in my mid section.  I've gained about 1/2 lb a week.  I weighed 172 this morning.

*Cardio*
25 minutes on the tread at 6.4mph.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

way to go Luke !  PB's coming pretty regular !!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks gary   It's the diet.

I was shooting for an average of 6.4mph but only got 5.9.  THe last minute was at 8.0 though   I sweat alot.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

Good job Luke!!  You


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

I bet your chest is growing


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I bet your chest is growing




That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good job Luke!!  You




Thanks Sapphy, you rock more though!  

I hope to improve ALOT this year


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

> WHOA. Pfunk, this machine has "three" pulleys. So does the other one. So are you saying that 130lbs is 390?



130 and 390 are the same plates on that machine but the load that you are actually pulling is dependant upon the number of pullys that you are using at the time as more pullys will increase length on cord needed to pull the stack from the floor which will increase the amount of resistance you are working against.  Good workout.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 130 and 390 are the same plates on that machine but the load that you are actually pulling is dependant upon the number of pullys that you are using at the time as more pullys will increase length on cord needed to pull the stack from the floor which will increase the amount of resistance you are working against.  Good workout.




Thanks man 

You can't adjust anything on these except the number of plates


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Thanks man
> 
> You can't adjust anything on these except the number of plates




huh??  I would have to see the machine then.  there should be a nob somewhere near the stack, around the back that says something like "heavy stack" and "light stack".  that is what mine says.  that is how i set it to the heaviest resistance i can.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> huh??  I would have to see the machine then.  there should be a nob somewhere near the stack, around the back that says something like "heavy stack" and "light stack".  that is what mine says.  that is how i set it to the heaviest resistance i can.




It's always 3 pulleys   I"ll have to look at the make/model tomorrow.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

3.8.2005

1
Egg White	7	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Flax	1	Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
21.0	62.0	60.0
29%	38%	37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
29%	38%	29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Beef	4	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
21.0	66.3	48.3
29%	40%	29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	11	Gram
20.0	60.5	45.0
29%	39%	29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Fish Oil	9	Gram
Beef	5	oz.
21.5	56.3	51.3
29%	34%	31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese	2.5	Cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
PB	0.25	2 Table Spoon
22.5	27.5	68.0
34%	19%	46%
591cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3829.0	126.7	332.3	318.5
Macro		30%	35%	33%


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Your diet looks really good Luke .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's jodi's fault


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Pork chops


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Pork chops




Not today saramonster   Today it's beef


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice PB's!  

What do you know about ebonics    ??


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice PB's!
> 
> What do you know about ebonics    ??




My computer does most of the work for me


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Go to Costco and check out their Tenderloin Pork ..... 2.5 grams fat and 22 grams protein


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Go to Costco and check out their Tenderloin Pork ..... 2.5 grams fat and 22 grams protein




You're a very valuable resource   I'll go tomorrow


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

1.99 per lb. 
It taste like beefy chicken


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

_Hey Sara_


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Matt


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

Why the change in username? That really confused me I couldn't figure out if I was in the right journal or not, lol. Diet looks awesome man, do you notice you're dropping fat?

BTW, whatsup with the journal name?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

> BTW, whatsup with the journal name?


 
can't stay away ?  Just guessing


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Why the change in username? That really confused me I couldn't figure out if I was in the right journal or not, lol. Diet looks awesome man, do you notice you're dropping fat?
> 
> BTW, whatsup with the journal name?




I 'm leaning out in my midsection.  My obliques are starting to come out   But more importantly, i'm gaining muscle faster than when I was on my last cycle (I think).    My work outs feel great!  I get awesome pumps!  You gotta try it man


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> can't stay away ?  Just guessing


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

> I 'm leaning out in my midsection. My obliques are starting to come out  But more importantly, i'm gaining muscle faster than when I was on my last cycle (I think).  My work outs feel great! I get awesome pumps! You gotta try it man


What's the site that you get all of your diet info from again? Maybe I will look into it for some diet tips. My diet lately consists of a lot of whole-wheat bread, peanut butter, white rice, chicken, tuna, turkey, cheese, etc.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> What's the site that you get all of your diet info from again? Maybe I will look into it for some diet tips. My diet lately consists of a lot of whole-wheat bread, peanut butter, white rice, chicken, tuna, turkey, cheese, etc.




They will kick your ass for eating alot of wheat bread.  Apparently, too much grain at the expense of veggies is one of the leading causes of obesity 

www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

3.8.2005

Flat BP
185 x 10
185 x 12
205 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 3

Flat DB press
65's x 12
75 x 8
80 x 8 x 3

Bi angular BP Machine
225 x 8
245 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 7

Incline DB press (30 degree)
55's x 8 x 5

Rope press down
130 x 15
140 x 15
150 x 10
150 x 8
150 x 7

SC's
80 x 8
85 x 8
90 x 8 x 2

Single arm cable pulldown
50 x 8 x 5

Single arm overhead DB ext
25 x 6
20 x 8 x 3

Behind back forearm curl
135 x 8 x 3
135 x 6
135 x 5

Wrist curl
95 x 6 x 4

Felt GREAT!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

3.9.2005

1
Egg White 7 1
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Flax 1 Table Spoon
Provalone 1 Slice
21.0 62.0 60.0
29% 38% 37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
29% 38% 29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
29% 40% 29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram
20.0 60.5 45.0
29% 39% 29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Fish Oil 9 Gram
Beef 5 oz.
21.5 56.3 51.3
29% 34% 31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese 2.5 Cup
Strawberries 1 Cup
PB 0.25 2 Table Spoon
22.5 27.5 68.0
34% 19% 46%
591cals

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein
Total 3829.0 126.7 332.3 318.5
Macro 30% 35% 33%


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Already packed up your meals for tomorrow? 
Good boy


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good boy




Usually


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Luke,

it's really great that your wo's/diet are going so good for ya   Keep it going !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like you are stacking on the weights now!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for noticing man


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

Chest/triceps workout looked really solid Luke, good work. What kind of training split are you using? And is that forearms you did with chest/triceps?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Chest/triceps workout looked really solid Luke, good work. What kind of training split are you using? And is that forearms you did with chest/triceps?




I work forearms every other day.  They are still growing, so I'm assuming they heal very quickly.  They're so small 

Monday-back bi
Tuesday-Chest tri
Wednesday-Shoulders traps
Thrusday-cardio
Friday-off
Saturday-Leg lower back
Sunday-cardio


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I work forearms every other day.  They are still growing, so I'm assuming they heal very quickly.  They're so small
> 
> Monday-back bi
> Tuesday-Chest tri
> ...



Yes! friday is my day off the gym


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes! friday is my day off the gym




So.... what'cha doin friday?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

3.8.2005

MP
95 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 8
145 x 6
*160 x 4 PB*
160 x 3

Arnie Press
45's x 8
45 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8
35 x 6
35 x 7

Cable lateral
40 x 6
30 x 8 x 3

Leaning lateral  (45 degree)
20 x 10
25 x 8 x 3

Shrug
185 x 8 x 5

Hanging knee raise
10 x 5

Weighted cable crunch
150 x 10 x 3


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

what is your reasoning for having three upper body days in a row and leaving your legs until saturday?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what is your reasoning for having three upper body days in a row and leaving your legs until saturday?



I really blast my legs, and they aren't sore until 2 days after the fact; never the day after (hence the cardio).  Legs is also lower back.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Another PB !!!!!   You are dead on Luke


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice Shoulder workout!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

Thats amazing that your able to work your shoulders a day after hitting your chest.  Great workout, keep it up.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Cutie     Looks like you've been doing great babe, keep it up!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Cutie     Looks like you've been doing great babe, keep it up!




I'm happy to see you!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thats amazing that your able to work your shoulders a day after hitting your chest.  Great workout, keep it up.





Thanks man!  My chest and my delts are two things that I've never had much problem growing, so I don't think the split is impairing either of them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

It's more so that if im doing inclines, regardless of what angle I am at, my delts take some of the load and therefore feel a little sore the following day.  To each his own.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's more so that if im doing inclines, regardless of what angle I am at, my delts take some of the load and therefore feel a little sore the following day.  To each his own.




Yea, I never incline more than 30 degrees for that reason.  And if you look and see, I keep my inclines pretty light .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

3.9.2005

1
Beef	5	oz.
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Flax	0.5	Table Spoon
23.0	54.0	55.0
31%	32%	33%
665cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
29%	38%	29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Beef	4	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
21.0	66.3	48.3
29%	40%	29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	11	Gram
20.0	60.5	45.0
29%	39%	29%
630cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Fish Oil	9	Gram
Beef	5	oz.
21.5	56.3	51.3
29%	34%	31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese	2.5	Cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
PB	0.25	2 Table Spoon
22.5	27.5	68.0
34%	19%	46%
591cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3838.0	128.7	324.3	313.5
Macro		30%	34%	33%


I ran out of egg beaters   i need to run to costco tomorrow 

I bought an Ipod shuffle.  It kicks butt so far.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking strong Luke!  What do you do for forearms?  I know about behind the back wrist curls.  Anything else? My forearms are a weak point also.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

AM body weight 171.5


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looking strong Luke!  What do you do for forearms?  I know about behind the back wrist curls.  Anything else? My forearms are a weak point also.




Regular BB wrist curls as well.  I hold my arms at 90 degree and make sure the bar is as far away from my wrist as I can get it.

I'm not sure how other people do behind the back curls, but I don't actually grab the bar.  I hang it on my fingertips and roll up (no thumbs).  I occassionally drop the bar, but this has been helping my grip ALOT lately .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looking strong Luke!  What do you do for forearms?  I know about behind the back wrist curls.  Anything else? My forearms are a weak point also.



Some people do plate pinches and farmer walks.......I've been working mine basically with weighted chins and weighted pullups, heavy shrugs along with different deadlift exercises (SLDL, Sumo, Conventional).    I do reverse grip curls once in a while to hit my forearms.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I do reverse grip curls once in a while to hit my forearms.




I do these religiously, but feel it much more in my brachioradialus than the forearm 

Maybe because i'm using an ez bar


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I do these religiously, but feel it much more in my brachioradialus than the forearm
> 
> Maybe because i'm using an ez bar



They work though


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> They work though




I love em


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

How is the nap going ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> How is the nap going ?




in 10 minutes, i'll let you know.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

3.11.2005

1
Egg White 7 1
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Flax 1 Table Spoon
Provalone 1 Slice
21.0 62.0 60.0
29% 38% 37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
29% 38% 29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
29% 40% 29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram
20.0 60.5 45.0
29% 39% 29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Fish Oil 9 Gram
Beef 5 oz.
21.5 56.3 51.3
29% 34% 31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese 2.5 Cup
Strawberries 1 Cup
PB 0.25 2 Table Spoon
22.5 27.5 68.0
34% 19% 46%
591cals

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein
Total 3829.0 126.7 332.3 318.5
Macro 30% 35% 33%


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

EAT < EAT < EAT  !!!!  Is that all you do ?! LOL  I just dropped to 2000-2100 calories a day !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, great meals there Luke. Do you have a problem eating so much and staying clean?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> EAT < EAT < EAT  !!!!  Is that all you do ?! LOL  I just dropped to 2000-2100 calories a day !!




I occassionally pause to poop 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, great meals there Luke. Do you have a problem eating so much and staying clean?




No, not anymore.  I"ve been offered cookies, browies, pies homemade breads in the past couple days, and I just turn em down 

I"m on a mission.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

AM Body weight of 173 this morning.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Cutie   Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Cutie   Hope you have a great weekend!!




YOU TOO!  




3.11.2005

REverse ez bar preacher
*70 x 8 PB * 
60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 6
60 x 7

Hammer curl
50 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10

Behind back wrist curl
135 x 10 x 4

Wrist curl
95 x 6 x 3

*Cardio*
20 minutes on the tread.
i've slowed down alot.  I used to run 4 miles in 28:34.  Today I ran 1.9 miles in 20 minutes.  The last minute was at 8mph.

I just run faster outside I guess 

I feel terrific 

I took the day off so I could have a 3 day weekend.  I usually take 2 days off a year   I just cooked up 3lbs of beef, a pound of chicken, 12 cups of rice, and 5 yams   Dare me to eat it all today?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice wo PB- man  


Oh and I dare you to eat it all.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh and I dare you to eat it all.




I w0uld if tomorrow weren't a leg day   I don't feel like pukin' this time


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Luke!  Some really nice weights there. What are you RI's generally?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke!  Some really nice weights there. What are you RI's generally?




Those are all 45seconds.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I took the day off so I could have a 3 day weekend.  I usually take 2 days off a year   I just cooked up 3lbs of beef, a pound of chicken, 12 cups of rice, and 5 yams   Dare me to eat it all today?



Are we all invited?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

Eat half of it then


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Are we all invited?




Sara is always invited :


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Eat half of it then




OK


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

3.12.2005

1
Egg White 7 1
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Flax 1 Table Spoon
Provalone 1 Slice
21.0 62.0 60.0
29% 38% 37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
29% 38% 29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
29% 40% 29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram
20.0 60.5 45.0
29% 39% 29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Fish Oil 9 Gram
Beef 5 oz.
21.5 56.3 51.3
29% 34% 31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese 2.5 Cup
Strawberries 1 Cup
PB 0.25 2 Table Spoon
22.5 27.5 68.0
34% 19% 46%
591cals

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein
Total 3829.0 126.7 332.3 318.5
Macro 30% 35% 33%

I posted two more recent pics


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

am bw 173


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

3.12.2005

Hack
150 x 15

Front Squat
135 x 12
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5
195 x 8


SLDL
135 x 12
175 x 8 x 3
195 x 8 x 2

Extension
180 x 12 x 3
160 x 12 x 2

Calve raise
160 x 12 x 3
170 x 12 x 2

Preacher curl
90 x 5
80 x 5

Reverse preacher
*60 x 8 PB*
50 x 8 x 3

Incline DB curl
30's x 5 x 2
35's x 5 x 2

Hammer db
45 x 10
40 x 10

I'm increadibly vascular today


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 12, 2005)

Saw the pics....  very nice.... very big.. very lean...  GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Saw the pics....  very nice.... very big.. very lean...  GREAT JOB!!!




"very big" ?   You saw the wrong pics  

You look so pretty in your pics


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

Constantine, WAS AWESOME!  







Just thought i'd let ya know.


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you sure your not Italian?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

nope; not sure

But I'm positive that my aim isn't working


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> nope; not sure
> 
> But I'm positive that my aim isn't working


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 12, 2005)

Your so HOT!!!   


I'm Italian, but you'd never be able to tell by looking at me.  Great diet, boy that's a lot of food   , keep it up


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your so HOT!!!



Hey there take it easy!!!  


I guess luke is a cutie afer all


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

You girls are silly.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice wo Cassanova !! 

Damn ! Another PB !   Interesting combo - legs/biceps  .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn ! Another PB !   Interesting combo - legs/biceps  .




I think i'm going to try to play around and find another good day for Bi's.  They're so small, they recover really quick.  Hypertrophy wise, it's been doing wonders for my forearms


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 13, 2005)

> Behind back wrist curl
> 135 x 10 x 4


Nice to see someone else doing these! I absolutely love BTB wrist curls, I am a huge fan of them.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice to see someone else doing these! I absolutely love BTB wrist curls, I am a huge fan of them.




Hell ya!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

1
Egg White 7 1
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Flax 1 Table Spoon
Provalone 1 Slice
21.0 62.0 60.0
29% 38% 37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
29% 38% 29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
29% 40% 29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram
20.0 60.5 45.0
29% 39% 29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Fish Oil 9 Gram
Beef 5 oz.
21.5 56.3 51.3
29% 34% 31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese 2.5 Cup
Strawberries 1 Cup
PB 0.25 2 Table Spoon
22.5 27.5 68.0
34% 19% 46%
591cals

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein
Total 3829.0 126.7 332.3 318.5
Macro 30% 35% 33%


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hanging knee raises 
4 x 10 

Weighted crunch 
150 x 10 x 4 

Cardio 

20minutes at 5.5mph. Last minute at 8mph


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hanging knee raises
> 4 x 10
> 
> Weighted crunch
> ...


Luke ,

your training and diet are so dialed in !! Are you getting ready for a comp? or is all this just for you ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke ,
> 
> your training and diet are so dialed in !! Are you getting ready for a comp? or is all this just for you ?




   yer crazy



I'm competing against myself 

How's the stomach?  Totally back to normal?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> yer crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nothing wrong with that !  Thats what I'm doing  

My stomach ? ok except a little sore from the ab wo the other day


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

That's great news   Being sick SUCKS butt.


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That's great news   Being sick SUCKS *butt*.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>




Sara likes my butt


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> What are you saying?



You said butt instead of saying the other word..


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> You said butt instead of saying the other word..




i'm a good guy


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> i'm a good guy


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

Good night Luke


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good night Luke




Nite sara


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

AM body weight. 174.5 whoa


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

3.14.2005

1
Provalone	1	Slice
Egg White	6	1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Flax	1	Table Spoon
21.0	61.0	54.0
30%	39%	34%
631cals

2
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Whey	35	gram
Fish Oil	10	Gram
apple		
20.5	69.0	47.5
29%	43%	30%
643cals

3
Chicken	6	oz.
Brown Rice	1	Cup
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
Fish Oil	2	Gram
Lettuce   8           oz
23.0	50.5	43.0
35%	35%	29%
586cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
32%	41%	31%
587cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	5	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
23.0	56.3	51.3
31%	34%	31%
668cals

6
Cot. Cheese 4%	2.25	cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
Fish Oil	6	Gram
25.0	29.0	70.8
34%	17%	42%
689cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3782.0	133.2	325.6	312.5
Macro		32%	34%	33%



I'm afraid I'm going to have to deviate from my split today.  I'm pretty damn sure I'm getting sick.  So I'm taking today off.  I woke up very hungry and very tired   I stepped on the scale to see that I was weighing 176.5   Then I pee'd and I only weighed 174.5   Yesterday morning I was 172.5 tough  

I had THE most vivid wacked out dreams last night.   One of which I joined this phone plan where the only time you could make calls was when you were swinging on this HUGE swing set in the middle of the woods.  Except instead of using ropes or chains, I was swinging on two dried out HUGE redwood tree logs.  They were pinned at the top and they appeared to be all frayed and cracking.  I couldn't ever hear the person on the other line because as this thing swang, it literally sounded like a forest cracking falling over.  

When I jumped off the swing, the thing was so massive and carried so much momentum that it was shaking the ground.   

  you'd think I was on acid or something


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

You took the day off work or only the gym?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

only the gym


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 14, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon sweetie!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks andrea


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

3.14.2005

Well I didn't deviate after all

BP
135 x 12
135 x 12
185 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 4
205 x 4

I"m such a BP wuss.  My pulling power is so much greater than my press' 

Flat DB press
80 x 8
75 x 10 
70 x 10 
70 x 8
60 x 10

Incline DB (30 degrees)
45 x 12
50 x 12 
55 x 10 x 3

SC's
90 x 12 x 5

Rope press down
130 x 12
140 x 12
150 x 10 x 3

Single arm cable
60 x 6 x 2
50 x 8 x 3

Reverse preacher curl ez bar
*70 x 7 PB*
60 x 8

Behind back wrist curl
145 x 8
*155 x 6 x 2 PB*

Wrist Curl
*105 x 8 PB*
105 x 6 x 2

I actually felt REALLY strong today   Go figure.    I have been incredibly vascular lately!  I mean, today; i was probably 50% more vascular looking than I EVER remember.  ANd that includes some weird cycles that I've run in the past 

Holy crap, i'm growing like a weed too!  I can seem alittle change here and there everyday   My arms are finally starting to grow i think


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 3.14.2005
> 
> Well I didn't deviate after all
> 
> ...


Hey BP Wuss,
Join the club  

Nice wo Luke ! Damn more PB's  



> Holy crap, i'm growing like a weed too!


Lucky Luke !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're growing, then don't complain .  Nothing wrong with your pressing power.  In this wo anyway, if you had done light warm ups then went directly to 205, I bet you would have done a good 7 or 8 reps.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey BP Wuss,
> Join the club




YAY!    I"m in a club!  Is Fiddy cent in 'da club?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If you're growing, then don't complain .  Nothing wrong with your pressing power.  In this wo anyway, if you had done light warm ups then went directly to 205, I bet you would have done a good 7 or 8 reps.




That makes me feel better!  Actually, I think alot of it is mental.  I bet if I had somebody standing over the bar I could do better  Thanks JD!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

3.15.2005

1
Yam	1.25	Cup
Egg White	7	1
Fish Oil	10	Gram
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
20.5	54.5	44.5
32%	38%	31%
570cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple		
20.6	59.8	46.0
32%	41%	31%
586cals

3
Chicken	6	oz.
Brown Rice	1	Cup
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
Fish Oil	2	Gram
23.0	50.5	43.0
35%	35%	29%
587cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup	300
Whey	30	gram	144
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon	142.5
apple			50
24.6	61.3	48.0
32%	36%	28%
684cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	5	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
23.0	56.3	51.3
31%	34%	31%
668cals

6
Cot. Cheese 4%	2.25	cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
Fish Oil	6	Gram
25.0	29.0	70.8
34%	17%	42%
669cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3812.0	136.7	311.4	303.5
Macro		32%	33%	32%




I don't feel too bad today 

I went to bed at 9:45.  Woke up at 5:30.  I feel 'ok'  alittle tired  Much better than yesterday though.  My milk thistle never came in from BB.com   I have to follow up on that.  I also need to order vitamins and minerals.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Good looking diet Luke!!   I love strawberries and CC!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good looking diet Luke!!   I love strawberries and CC!!


me too!  Except, i'm blaming my funky dreams yesterday on too much splenda


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Splenda is your friend


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

rest day?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning Luke


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> rest day?




Si senorita 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Morning luke



YO!  Morning gary


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

3.16.2005

1
Egg White 7 1
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Flax 1 Table Spoon
Provalone 1 Slice
21.0 62.0 60.0
29% 38% 37%
656cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
29% 38% 29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
29% 40% 29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram
20.0 60.5 45.0
29% 39% 29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Fish Oil 9 Gram
Beef 5 oz.
21.5 56.3 51.3
29% 34% 31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese 2.5 Cup
Strawberries 1 Cup
PB 0.25 2 Table Spoon
22.5 27.5 68.0
34% 19% 46%
591cals

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein
Total 3829.0 126.7 332.3 318.5
Macro 30% 35% 33%

I got 8 hours of sleep and feel pretty damn 'ok'  

AM bodyweight of *174*  this morning.  That means i'll be 180 when I go to bed


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

> Behind back wrist curl
> 145 x 8
> 155 x 6 x 2 PB


Awesome strength here Luke, how's your ROM on these?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Awesome strength here Luke, how's your ROM on these?




Well, i'm grabbing the bar with just finger tips, no thumb.  The palm of my hand move 90 degrees.  I would say the bar moves a good 6 inches.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

3.16.2005

pull up
6 x 2

Support Row 
100 x 12 x 2
135 x 8
145 x 6
155 x 6
*165 x 5 x 2 PB*

Row
390 x 6
390 x 5
390 x 6
390 x 3 (whoa, failure)

stiff arm WG pull down
130 x 12
140 x 12
150 x 8 x 3

Rope kneeling pull down
150 x 10 x 3

Preacher Ez bar
*100 x 4 PB*
90 x 4

Reverse preacher ez bar
70 x 5 x 2

Standing DB curl
40 x 5
35 x 8

Incline curl
30's x 8 x 2


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

Evening Luke!!   How are ya today???


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 3.16.2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a row machine or BB?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Is this a row machine or BB?




a row machine.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Evening Luke!!   How are ya today???




HEY!  Hi sapphy   I"m tired.  How are you?


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> a row machine.


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/LVSeatedRow.html 

Like this?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

Like this, except you face the opposite way.  So there are 3 pulleys.


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

I see  
Cable Rows


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice job Luke  


you just keep getting better and better


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job Luke
> 
> 
> you just keep getting better and better





Can I join team Gary yet


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Can I join team Gary yet


Sheesh you passed team Gary long time ago


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sheesh you passed team Gary long time ago




nut uh.  You rock gary.  I'd check your journal more often, but i get all enviously inferiorated to the point that I make up words   Gary rocks!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> nut uh. You rock gary. I'd check your journal more often, but i get all enviously inferiorated to the point that I make up words  Gary rocks!


  Thanks !  I may not post evryday in your journal but i do read it , plus I getenviously inspired when I do.  I wish I knew what I know now when I was your age. damn I'd be a big, strong MoFo !!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

Sup player. I am going to check out your journal more often now. It seems like you and my old I are very similar with the amount of weight you lift... Saw yours pics and you looks awesome.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks !  I may not post evryday in your journal but i do read it , plus I getenviously inspired when I do.  I wish I knew what I know now when I was your age. damn I'd be a big, strong MoFo !!




  I only know what I know, because of awesome people like you 



			
				Yunier said:
			
		

> Sup player. I am going to check out your journal more often now. It seems like you and my old I are very similar with the amount of weight you lift... Saw yours pics and you looks awesome.




Thanks man! I hope you feel free to throw some advise my way   That is why I post here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 3.16.2005
> 
> pull up
> 6 x 2
> ...



Nice lfits!!  

Still getting stronger I see


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

3.17.2005

Happy St. P's day 

1
Beef 5 oz.
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Flax 0.5 Table Spoon
23.0 54.0 55.0
31% 32% 33%
665cals

2
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 
20.6 59.8 46.0
29% 38% 29%
637cals

3
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Beef 4 oz.
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Broccoli 2 Cup
21.0 66.3 48.3
29% 40% 29%
658cals

4
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Whey 35 gram
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram
20.0 60.5 45.0
29% 39% 29%
630cals

5
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup
Fish Oil 9 Gram
Beef 5 oz.
21.5 56.3 51.3
29% 34% 31%
660cals

6
Cottage Cheese 2.5 Cup
Strawberries 1 Cup
PB 0.25 2 Table Spoon
22.5 27.5 68.0
34% 19% 46%
591cals

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein
Total 3838.0 128.7 324.3 313.5
Macro 30% 34% 33%


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

3.17.2005

MP's
135 x 12
155 x 8
165 x 6
165 x 4
155 x 6
155 x 8 <--- pushed really hard 

Arnies
40's x 6 x 6

Cable laterals
30 x 8 x 4

Leaning cable laterals
30 x 6 x 4
40 x 5 
40 x 2

Shrugs
185 x 10
205 x 8 x 4


Behind back forearm curls
155 x 6 x 4

Wrist curl
*105 x 5 x 2 PB*

Hanging leg raise 
8 x 6


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice wo ! 




I knew there would be a PB in there


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I knew there would be a PB in there




I've had some good w/o's lately   Even though i'm exhuasted   Can you help me fabricate a different split? 

Happy Drink'n day


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I've had some good w/o's lately  Even though i'm exhuasted  Can you help me fabricate a different split?
> 
> Happy Drink'n day


What are you doing now and what are you thinking you would like to do ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

chest/tri core
back/bi Forearm
cardio
shoulders/trap Forearm
off
Legs/ core
cardio

I'd like to do something less exhauasting


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

Luke , looking back at some of your wo's and Here's my view of whats going on /what I would do.

Your split is ok but I think you may be doing more sets than you need ( hence your fatigue ? ) 

I will make comments below


			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> 3.14.2005
> 
> 
> Well I didn't deviate after all
> ...


 
I think you just need to cut back on sets . If you do you should have some extra energy to go heavier on the sets that you do. Just my opnion.  And its probably worth what ya paid for it !! LOL


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

HAHAHA.    thanks.  I post everything I do.  (dont' leave n/e thing out.)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

3.18.2005

1
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Egg White	7	1
Fish Oil	3	Gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
21.0	65.5	58.0
27%	38%	33%
698cals

2
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Whey	30	gram
Fish Oil	12	Gram
22.1	68.8	42.5
31%	43%	27%
640cals

3
Chicken	6	oz.
Brown Rice	1	Cup
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
Fish Oil	2	Gram
23.0	50.5	43.0
35%	35%	29%
586cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	1	2 Table Spoon
apple		
24.6	61.3	48.0
32%	36%	28%
684cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	5	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
23.0	56.3	51.3
31%	34%	31%
668cals

6
Cot. Cheese 4%	2.25	cup
Strawberries	1	Cup
Fish Oil	6	Gram
25.0	29.0	70.8
34%	17%	42%
669cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3942.0	138.7	331.4	313.5
Macro		32%	34%	32%



I bumped the cals today.  (up 100).  Although for some reason I had *zero* appetite this morning  I'm going to replace my cardio days with some boxing.  I'm trying to get back into it with a buddy of mine.  Maybe I can let some steam off.  I really need to.  I think it's starting to affect me.  I've been in kind of a odd-synical/evil mood lately.  I'm switch back from NIN to Ac/Dc


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, cals still up  Looking good buddy, how you feeling?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, cals still up  Looking good buddy, how you feeling?




ROCK!   


I'm feeling much better now that you're back 


I feel great!  Just alot of anger lately.  I hate too many people.  I need to learn to let crap go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ROCK!
> 
> 
> I'm feeling much better now that you're back
> ...


Thanks buddy, that makes me feel much better  

I know exactly what you mean about the anger. I can't seem to control mine all of a sudden. I think it's the drugs the Doc had me on and I quit together with the fact I've been so passive and non aggressive for 27 years and I'm finally letting go of that. What or who are you angry at?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you mean about the anger. I can't seem to control mine all of a sudden. I think it's the drugs the Doc had me on and I quit together with the fact I've been so passive and non aggressive for 27 years and I'm finally letting go of that. What or who are you angry at?




I'm EXTREMELY passive when it comes to fighting.  But lately there are so many people that just have it coming to them.

Many people, from family members to board members.  I think i'm being alittle too sensitive to it though.  I know how you feel though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm EXTREMELY passive when it comes to fighting.  But lately there are so many people that just have it coming to them.
> 
> Many people, from family members to board members.  I think i'm being alittle too sensitive to it though.  I know how you feel though.


That's weird. I think we are kinda going through the same thing at the same time. We're brothers


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's weird. I think we are kinda going through the same thing at the same time. We're brothers




yes sir, we are 

Feel free to PM or IM me if you need to talk about it brotha' rock


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a question [FOR ANYBODY TO ANSWER THAT MIGHT HAVE A RESPONSE THEY'D like TO SHARE].

I"m fighting some HORRIBLE bout's of rage.  I mean, i'm down right hateful right now.  I'm a VERY passive guy, but i'm at the point where there are some people that I would like to drive out to, and just bust open their faces.  Are my hormones makin' a big shift on me or something?  I did notice a small area of acne on my back.  I have been using *ZERO* supplements that would be affecting them extraordinarily.  I'm only using a multi.  I have been off PCT for a week now.  I'm not even using tribulus.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I have a question [FOR ANYBODY TO ANSWER THAT MIGHT HAVE A RESPONSE THEY'D like TO SHARE].
> 
> I"m fighting some HORRIBLE bout's of rage. I mean, i'm down right hateful right now. I'm a VERY passive guy, but i'm at the point where there are some people that I would like to drive out to, and just bust open their faces. Are my hormones makin' a big shift on me or something? I did notice a small area of acne on my back. I have been using *ZERO* supplements that would be affecting them extraordinarily. I'm only using a multi. I have been off PCT for a week now. I'm not even using tribulus.


Sounds like your hormone levels are rebalancing or something, if you get angry stand on your head for a minute or 2, I don't know it's just a theory I have.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ROCK!
> 
> 
> I'm feeling much better now that you're back
> ...



Hating people is not an answer to your problem 
Whatever, whoever is on your mind.. just let it go


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hating people is not an answer to your problem


It worked for Hitler.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sounds like your hormone levels are rebalancing or something, if you get angry stand on your head for a minute or 2, I don't know it's just a theory I have.




  thanks for that


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hating people is not an answer to your problem
> Whatever, whoever is on your mind.. just let it go




Yeap, I agree 100%.  

Although Du has a point.  I'm building a gas chamber just incase I change my mind.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> It worked for Hitler.



 




			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> Although Du has a point.  I'm building a gas chamber just incase I change my mind.


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


Youve got some great communication skills there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> It worked for Hitler.


Yeah, but he committed suicide in a bunker .


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, but he committed suicide in a bunker .


Apparently he hated himself as well.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> Yea, but he committed suicide in a bunker



I could almost justify that.


3.18.2005

CG BP
135 x 18
*170 x 8 PB*

Rope press down
150 x 8
160 x 5
*170 x 4 PB*

Single overhead tri DP ext
25 x 10
*30 x 8 PB*

Reverse Preachers
*80 x 4 PB*
80 x 1
70 x 6

Hammers
45's x 12
55  x 6 
*70 x 3 PB*
I couldn't beleive it but I got FULL reps with the 70's.

Standing DB curl
40 x 8 x 2

DB pull over
50 x 14
70 x 10
90 x 12 x 2

Behind back wrist curl
155 x 7
*170 x 5 x 2 PB*

Hanging leg raises
8 x 4

Weighted crunch 
150 x 25

What an AWESOME pump today.  I felt like superman.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

He blew his nose, and then he blew his brains out


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> He blew his nose, and then he blew his brains out


Why waste the tissue?


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youve got some great communication skills there.



I try


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Behind back wrist curl
> 
> *170 x 5 x 2 PB*
> 
> What an AWESOME pump today.  I felt like superman.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Why waste the tissue?




It was Mic Jager's idea.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, this was it!  This was the workout that proves it to myself.  I literally felt like I was on a cycle with Dbol today.  That confirms to me that it's all in my head.  You don't need that junk.  I need to figure out how to do that everytime.


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That confirms to me that it's all in my head. You don't need that junk. I need to figure out how to do that everytime.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>




I pretty much lost EVERYTHING I gained from that cycle.  I had a couple AWESOME lifts, but outside of that... big deal.  What's the point.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I could almost justify that.
> 
> 
> 3.18.2005
> ...


 



Looks like some of that anger is being put to good use !!   Great job Mr. PB


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Mr. PB





Mr. Peanut butter 

Thanks gary


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Mr. Peanut butter
> 
> Thanks gary


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

At least he goes with the natural Peanut butter


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sometimes you feel like a nut.

Sometimes you just wanna smash a certain persons' nuts and watch them cry.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Sometimes you feel like a nut.
> 
> Sometimes you just wanna smash a certain persons' nuts and watch them cry.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

G'nite Gary.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Luke, how've you been?  I was away from the board for a bit, but I'm back so I thought I'd check in with you and see what's new


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 19, 2005)

Whoa...  Maybe you should talk to this young lady!

I'lll leave you two alone.......


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, how've you been?  I was away from the board for a bit, but I'm back so I thought I'd check in with you and see what's new




I'm doin' ok!  How about you?  I love your hair


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

Morning Luke


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

You found a smiley that accurately represents me.  AGAIN!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm doin' ok! How about you? I love your hair


Thanks, I'm so glad to be blonde again! Nothing much new with me, just waiting for winter to finally end! I have had enough of all the snow and cold weather. Training hard and still trying to get my diet sorted out. Other than that nothing new and exciting


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

3.19.2005

Front Squat
135 x 5
185 x 6
*235 x 6 PB*
225 x 6
185 x 8

DL
275 x 3
275 x 2

SLDL
185 x 6
205 x 6
*225 x 5 PB*

Extensions 
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 6
220 x 6
*225 x 6 PB*
_That's a PB on this particular machine '_

Calve raises
140 x 10
170 x 8 x 3

Seated sit ups
2 x 50


----------



## simbh (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats up bro . Just thought I'd pass by . Your leaning out seems pretty damn good . And well , your weights are always outstanding. Keep it up big guy.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Whats up bro . Just thought I'd pass by . Your leaning out seems pretty damn good . And well , your weights are always outstanding. Keep it up big guy.




Hey buddy   Actually, i'm gaining about 1.5lbs a week!  All my weigh ins now are in the morning right when I get up.  I'm going to bed at about 180lbs.  Thanks for the kind words.  I hope to improve a ton 

3.19.2005

1
Egg White	7	1
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Flax	1	Table Spoon
21.5	74.5	54.5
28%	44%	32%
680cals

2
Brown Rice	1.5	Cup
Whey	30	gram
Fish Oil	16	Gram
apple		
21.6	68.8	37.5
29%	41%	22%
678cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Salmon	7	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
20.0	66.3	47.3
28%	41%	29%
648cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	11	Gram
20.0	60.5	45.0
29%	39%	29%
628cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Fish Oil	10	Gram
Egg White	7	1
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
24.5	67.8	54.3
32%	39%	32%
687cals

6
Beef	8	oz.
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
24.0	3.0	76.0
38%	2%	53%
575cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3897.0	131.7	340.8	314.5
Macro		30%	35%	32%



Carbs were up on M1.  I think I needed it for my leg w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 3.19.2005
> 
> Front Squat
> 135 x 5
> ...


Damn buddy, I'm really impressed with your #'s lately. You've made some great progress


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

Sheesh Luke ! Is there no stopping you ? !!  Incredible wo's


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

You guys are funny


----------



## Du (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You guys are funny


But looks arent everything.


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

Luke,  How is your weekend going ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

Tiring


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Tiring



Tiring? and you still smiling?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

only fake smiles.


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> only fake smiles.


  I don't ever accept fake smiles


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I don't ever accept fake smiles




I give you the real ones on aim.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn buddy, I'm really impressed with your #'s lately. You've made some great progress



I agree!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I agree!!!




I owe it all to the diet plan that Dr. Pain and the mod's at www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com set me up with.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

AM body weight 174. 

I'm exhausted.  cooking for next week.  Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> AM body weight 174.
> 
> I'm exhausted. cooking for next week. Hope everybody has a great day.


Hey Luke , 

Taking the day off ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes sir.  Sunday will be my completely off days.  Dr. Pain is helping me to develop a new split.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks man.  Thats great.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

Luke, you do know that there are other healthy lifestyles to live without this routine


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Luke, you do know that there are other healthy lifestyles to live without this routine




Yes, and I choose this one.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Yes, and I choose this one.


Just please becareful.. being so strict and hard on yourself might lead you into binging..


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Just please becareful.. being so strict and hard on yourself might lead you into binging..




There's only one way for me to find that out.  Thank you for your concern though sara   That's why I like ya.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

wiseguy


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

*[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][size=+1]Ich kann nicht bleiben[/size][/font]*

 *[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica]                             Ich kann nicht bleiben, ich muss nun gehn...
  der Regenbogen ruft mit den schönsten Farben
  Aber immer, wenn es regnet und die Sonne scheint,
  bin ich bei Dir und leuchte nur für Dich.[/font]*
​ *[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica]                            Denk immer daran, Du hast mich nicht verloren
  ich bin Dir den Weg nur vorausgegangen...
  Der Tag wird kommen, an dem wir uns wiedersehn...
  der Tag, an dem wir zusammen am Himmel wandeln.
  [/font][font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]Autoren: Birgit & Chris

    ? 
[/size][/font]*​


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][size=+1]Ich kann nicht bleiben[/size][/font]*
> 
> *[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica]                             Ich kann nicht bleiben, ich muss nun gehn...
> der Regenbogen ruft mit den schönsten Farben
> ...




I cannot remain, I must now go...  the rainbow calls with the most beautiful colors, if rains and shines the sun, however always am I with you and shines only for you.  Remember always, you have me did not lose I are only preceeding you the way...  The day will come, on which we again-long yourself...  the day, on which we change together in the sky.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

My new split

Chest 
Back, abs and Forearms (since you seem fond of them) 

Off (one weening cardio session for the next 2 weeks, then abs fall here and not w/Chest 

Legs and Calves 
Shoulders 
Arms/Forearms, and abs 

Off (Completely)

Any good ideas for chest excersizes tomorrow?


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Any good ideas for chest excersizes tomorrow?



Remeber, your new couch can't post here


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I cannot remain, I must now go... the rainbow calls with the most beautiful colors, if rains and shines the sun, however always am I with you and shines only for you. Remember always, you have me did not lose I are only preceeding you the way... The day will come, on which we again-long yourself... the day, on which we change together in the sky.


 
 i know i found it. it's very beautiful. 








 * [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][size=+1] I cannot remain [/size][/font]*

*[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica] I cannot remain, I must now gehn...
the rainbow calls with the most beautiful colors
But always, if rains and shines the sun,
I am with you and shine only for you.[/font]*​*[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica]Remember always, you me did not lose
I am only preceeding you the way...
The day will come, on which we again-long yourself...
the day, on which we change together in the sky.
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font][font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Authors:  Birgit & Chris[/size][/font][/font]*​


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i know i found it. it's very beautiful.




That's what I say about you


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

awww you are so sweet. you are one of those rare guys who will make some lucky woman very happy some day and if she is smart enough to return your love in kind it will last an eternity.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope so


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

I know so.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 20, 2005)

Get To Bed!

There, How's That For A Reverse Alarm Clock?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

YAY!  Thanks   Nite!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

174lbs

1
Egg White	7	1
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Flax	1	Table Spoon
21.5	74.5	54.5
28%	44%	32%
680cals

2
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
Fish Oil	12	Gram
apple		
21.0	55.5	45.0
30%	35%	28%
638cals

3
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Chicken	9	oz.
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Broccoli	2	Cup
22.0	66.3	48.3
30%	41%	30%
653cals

4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	35	gram
apple		
Fish Oil	11	Gram
20.0	60.5	45.0
29%	39%	29%
628 cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Fish Oil	10	Gram
Egg White	7	1
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
24.5	67.8	54.3
32%	39%	32%
688cals

6
Beef	8	oz.
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
24.0	3.0	76.0
38%	2%	53%
575cals

I woke up super hungry today.  Two things I REALLY need to work on is my meal timing on the weekend.  It's easy on weekdays because of work, but on the weekend I usually sleep in until7-8 instead of 5am.  So my meals get scrunched together.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning Luke ,

Ever think about entering a eating contest ? LOL


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

!  funniest thing I've seen in a LONG time   Thanks G-dawg.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey, did you actually get to bed early last night or not?  

I was up until 3:30 a.m! I went to bed but I couldn't sleep, not off to a very good start. Hopefully tonight will be better


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

morning Luke.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, did you actually get to bed early last night or not?
> 
> I was up until 3:30 a.m! I went to bed but I couldn't sleep, not off to a very good start. Hopefully tonight will be better




I went to bed when you told me to!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> morning Luke.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

> Chest
> Back, abs and Forearms (since you seem fond of them)
> 
> Off (one weening cardio session for the next 2 weeks, then abs fall here and not w/Chest
> ...


Split looks pretty good. Very similar to what I use, actually. I have been doing my forearms a lot more recently and I think I am already noticing a bit of a difference in them.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Split looks pretty good. Very similar to what I use, actually. I have been doing my forearms a lot more recently and I think I am already noticing a bit of a difference in them.




This split was given to me by Dr. Pain @ www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com   I"m excited, it's pretty different from anything else I've done.  All the cool people there are giving me some great excerise ideas too!  Today i'm going to try some swissball DB presses   I'm alittle nervous, but excited.

My forearms have been growing fast too!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

Where do you train LW?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

The New Baltimore Powerhouse.  You?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I went to bed when you told me to!


Good boy


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good boy




Sometimes


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow best chest work out EVER!  Thank you FC!   (I think it was the Swiss ball press actually  )


Warm up 

DB press
35's x 10
40's x 8

Rotator warm ups.

Flat BB Press
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 7
*225 x 5 x 2 PB*
No spotter in site.  Just girls on swiss balls.  Not the ideal day to use swiss balls either   o well.  I felt like I could go 'alittle' heavier with a spot.


Swiss ball DB press
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 8
*80's x 6 x 2 PB*
I thought i'd have 'less' balance than I did!  It was fun   I was alittle ackward getting those 80's into position though   I nearly smashed my nose 

30 degree incline DB press
55's x 10
75's x 8
Dropset [75's x 8 --> 40's x 8] x 2
_That felt great._

Cable x over from bottom 
50 x 12
60 x 8
70 x 7
O!, i liked those   I could deffinately use more weight though.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Wow best chest work out EVER! Thank you FC!  (I think it was the Swiss ball press actually  )
> 
> 
> Warm up
> ...


You freakin ' BEAST !!!!!!!!!!! Great job Luke  It's incredible thateverytime I come in here you do better and better . DAMN !!!!  I am excited for you


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

Location = LTF, Shelby TWP...

Holy Cow, you are right near me...

How did you do the CBL X-OVR (Like a cbl FLY??)
And on a bench, with a ball?.. (In a house, with a mouse)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DAMN !!!!  I am excited for you




I"m excited too!   I can seem myself growing!   I think I will continue like this for a while too


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Location = LTF, Shelby TWP...
> 
> Holy Cow, you are right near me...
> 
> ...




Holy Ca Rap man.  I'm at 26 and gratiot.

I did the flys standing.  I used the lower pulleys.  It was FUN!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

About two years ago, a friend and I explored the idea of starting a GOLD's Gym in the 24-25 & gratiot area. This was before they built most of those new houses and condos in that area...

Gold's was the cheapest franchise, but after feeling out the guys from your gym and Extreme, which was new @ the time, we decided that area was not full enough of the workout sort of population!?


CU


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG, what a mistake   I can't even breath in this area, cause my chest'll expand and bump into the dude in front of me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

That's it...  I'm calling in the dogs!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 


Why could somebody call in the 'porn stars' or 'supermodels' for once.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

WHere's my reverse alarm clock ? 

I'm so lonely.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry, here I am  


NOW GET TO BED!

How's that?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Sorry, here I am
> 
> 
> NOW GET TO BED!
> ...







AM BW 173.5 (down 1/2 a pound)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Wow best chest work out EVER!  Thank you FC!   (I think it was the Swiss ball press actually  )
> 
> 
> Warm up
> ...


Great w/o. Yeah, how the hell do you get the weights in place? LOL. Weird you and Monkey live so close.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o. Yeah, how the hell do you get the weights in place? LOL. Weird you and Monkey live so close.




Weights in place on the swiss ball?  You have to anchor yourself with one, while lifting the other   It was fun! 


Yea, now people are going to accuse me of being Monkey Man.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2005)

*No one can duplicate the Mystical Technology of the "MONKEY MAN"*


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

Monkey man has weird boobs.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2005)

????????????

Deepali Kumari, from Noida, said: "It has three buttons on its chest. One makes it turn into a monkey, the second gives it extra strength, the third makes it invisible."


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

1
Oatmeal	0.75	Cup
Egg White	7	1
Fish Oil	3	Gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
Apple		
22.5	52.0	55.5
31%	32%	34%
652cals

2
Oatmeal	1.25	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Flax	0.5	Table Spoon
25.1	71.8	46.5
33%	42%	27%
680cals

3
Chicken	6	oz.
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
Fish Oil	2	Gram
Lettuce      8              oz
Green Beans   2         cups
23.5	61.8	44.3
33%	39%	28%


4
Oatmeal	1	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	1	2 Table Spoon
apple		
24.6	61.3	48.0
32%	36%	28%
684cals

5
Brown Rice	1.25	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	5	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
23.0	56.3	51.3
31%	34%	31%
668cals

6
Chicken	10	oz.
Fish Oil	6	Gram
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Whey	30	gram
25.6	4.3	74.0
42%	3%	54%
550cals

Daily	Cals	Fat	Carb	Protein
Total	3871.5	144.3	307.4	319.5
Macro		34%	32%	33%


The good news is I don't hear anymore 'star wars' jokes anymore.  Now they just call me "the horse".   





			
				Monkey Dude said:
			
		

> Deepali Kumari, from Noida, said: "It has three buttons on its chest. One makes it turn into a monkey, the second gives it extra strength, the third makes it invisible."





I want everybody to know that this is how EVERYBODY in michigan is!  The girls are even weirder


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL, my first thought was " Is Luke actually Monkey Man"? Haha, but I didn't want to say anything!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2005)

Correction!!...
Most of the girls are Fat, and think they are the greatest thing since sliced bread!



Cept 4 my sweetie, and she's not weird, she's a geek (There is a difference)
---------------------------------------------------------

Besides I don't make up any of these "Monkey Man" factoids, most of them are quotes from actual witnesses


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Correction!!...
> Most of the girls are Fat, and think they are the greatest thing since sliced bread!





SO TRUE!  I've been saying this forever, and nobody beleives me.  It's even worse at the engineering schools.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2005)

Female engineers are either UGLY, out to screw you with a harrassment claim and take your job, or they go right into sales with a partially unbuttoned business shirt and suit!

Any which way, it's a pain in my A$$


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Female engineers are either UGLY, out to screw you with a harrassment claim and take your job, or they go right into sales with a partially unbuttoned business shirt and suit!




So True.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Warm-up: * 
3 sets of lat pulldowns 
70lbs

bodyweight hypers 


*Wide-Grip Pullups* 
70 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 6
110 x 4.5 <---- 

*Reverse-Grip Bent-Over BB Rows:* 
125 x 12
145 x 8
*180 x 4 PB*
180 x 3 +1F
125 x 10
_That felt great.  I used to always use the smith for these.  First time with a BB.  I had no problem with form _

*One-Arm DB Rows w/ knee on bench: * 
55 x 10
70 x 6
80 x 6
*90 x 6 + 1F PB*
_No Fair calling this a PB.  I haven't done these in forever_

*Seated Good Mornings: * 
110 x 8
120 x 6 x 2
_I didn't care for these.  I had no ROM.  I would perfer to stand, but it was cooling trying something new  Thank you FC. _

*W8ed Crunch on floor w/ legs up (vertical)* 
70lbs on my chest (up towards my neck; as far from my waist as possible)
15
12
12
_WHOA, i felt that.  I didn't think I would.  _

*Rope Crunches * 
130 x 15 
150 x 10 x 2

*Over bench DB wrist curls, palms up * 
40 x 8
40 x 7 
40 x 7
_I had alittle trouble 'stabilizing' the DB   Felt kind've foreign.  BUt it also felt like it worked._

*BB, seated, arms supported on legs, wrist curl and squeeze* 
45 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 6
_I like these _

Another GREAT work out   Gawd darn, I'm EXTREMELY vascular lately.  I'm intimidating myself!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Damn  Luke , 

There you go again !!! great job !!!  I think we need new pics !  Lets see that vascularity


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn  Luke ,
> 
> There you go again !!! great job !!!  I think we need new pics !  Lets see that vascularity




I'll snap one right now!  I'm cold though.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

3.23.2005

Vascularity Cold.  3 hours after lifting.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

Flabotimist's dream, or what?  

The front of my forearms looked like they were covered in spider webs while I was lifting today.  Especially during my DB one arm rows.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2005)

What's your bodyweight Luke?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

174 when I wake up.  180 when I go to bed


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2005)

You need to crap more often during the day.   

  174 at around 8% b/f?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

i bet i'm more like 10-11   I dunno.  I hold fat in odd places.  And i'm paranoid.

2 big craps a day is plenty for me


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

It's almost bedtime.  Nighty night!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> It's almost bedtime.  Nighty night!




uh huh.  Are ya ready?


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

night body weight doesn't count


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> night body weight doesn't count



But I feel so much cooler saying 180


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> But I feel so much cooler saying 180



you will get there.. just give it time and patience


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Flabotimist's dream, or what?
> 
> The front of my forearms looked like they were covered in spider webs while I was lifting today. Especially during my DB one arm rows.


Cool, I'm getting there ,  this morning I noticed the vein that runs across my left pec across my delt and down my bicep . haven't seen that one in awhile   I'll have to pay closer attention to my forearms next week . LOL


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> uh huh. Are ya ready?


Sort of, I picked a stupid week to start this in bed at ten business, since I'm off all week, so I've been sleeping in and getting up around 11:00 so I've yet to actaully get to bed by ten, but next week for sure. But, that's no excuse for you to still be up young man


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> But, that's no excuse for you to still be up young man


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm getting there ,  this morning I noticed the vein that runs across my left pec across my delt and down my bicep . haven't seen that one in awhile   I'll have to pay closer attention to my forearms next week . LOL



I'm STILL leaning out.  I could really see it today in the mirror   I'm loving this.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

173lbs this morning

1 
Oatmeal 0.75 Cup 
Egg White 7 1 
Fish Oil 3 Gram 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
Apple 
22.5 52.0 55.5 
31% 32% 34% 
652cals 

2 
Oatmeal 1.25 Cup 
Whey 30 gram 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Flax 0.5 Table Spoon 
25.1 71.8 46.5 
33% 42% 27% 
680cals 

3 
Chicken 6 oz. 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
Provalone 1 Slice 
Fish Oil 2 Gram 
Lettuce 8 oz 
Green Beans 2 cups 
23.5 61.8 44.3 
33% 39% 28% 


4 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Whey 30 gram 
PB 1 2 Table Spoon 
apple 
24.6 61.3 48.0 
32% 36% 28% 
684cals 

5 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon 
Beef 5 oz. 
Broccoli 2 cups 
23.0 56.3 51.3 
31% 34% 31% 
668cals 

6 
Chicken 10 oz. 
Fish Oil 6 Gram 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Whey 30 gram 
25.6 4.3 74.0 
42% 3% 54% 
550cals 

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein 
Total 3871.5 144.3 307.4 319.5 
Macro 34% 32% 33%


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning Lean , I mean Luke


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning G dawg


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

*TODAY*
Off (one weening cardio session for the next 2 weeks

So i'm weening off the cardio starting today.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> *TODAY*
> Off (one weening cardio session for the next 2 weeks
> 
> So i'm weening off the cardio starting today.



How funnY! I just started adding back cardio sessions into my routine


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Feel free to do my cardio for me anytime you want   !! Have a good one sweetie!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Feel free to do my cardio for me anytime you want   !! Have a good one sweetie!




Whoa, i read that wrong the first time    I got all excited.

YOU TOO!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Whoa, i read that wrong the first time    I got all excited.
> 
> YOU TOO!




LOL!! Well in that case- feel free to "help" me do my cardio anytime!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> LOL!! Well in that case- feel free to "help" me do my cardio anytime!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> How funnY! I just started adding back cardio sessions into my routine




we're trading


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

I wasn't implying anything personal...


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

I deleted all the ones I could


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm jogging 20 minutes at 6mph.  

Good nite


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Legs tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's any consolation, you can help me do my cardio too Luke.  But only if you  keep your hands to yourself young man


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Andrea is at least twice as cute as you 


(j/k, Andrea is so beautiful you are like playdoh at a Michelangelo exhibit buddy   )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

??????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

Where is the smiley for 'pout'?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope you're in bed


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

No, i'm awake


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

This is the rubric for today from FC   She has THE coolest ideas!



			
				FitChick said:
			
		

> Where are the hammy exercises?
> 
> Let's change it up a bit:
> 
> ...



3.24.2005
*
172.5 lbs *  My co-workers and the people who see how much I eat, do NOT beleive that i'm dropping body weight.

1 
Oatmeal 0.75 Cup 
Egg White 7 1 
Fish Oil 3 Gram 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
Apple 
22.5 52.0 55.5 
31% 32% 34% 
652cals 

2 
Oatmeal 1.25 Cup 
Whey 30 gram 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Flax 0.5 Table Spoon 
25.1 71.8 46.5 
33% 42% 27% 
680cals 

3 
Chicken 6 oz. 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
Provalone 1 Slice 
Fish Oil 2 Gram 
Lettuce 8 oz 
Green Beans 2 cups 
23.5 61.8 44.3 
33% 39% 28% 


4 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Whey 30 gram 
PB 1 2 Table Spoon 
apple 
24.6 61.3 48.0 
32% 36% 28% 
684cals 

5 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon 
Beef 5 oz. 
Broccoli 2 cups 
23.0 56.3 51.3 
31% 34% 31% 
668cals 

6 
Chicken 10 oz. 
Fish Oil 6 Gram 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Whey 30 gram 
25.6 4.3 74.0 
42% 3% 54% 
550cals 

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein 
Total 3871.5 144.3 307.4 319.5 
Macro 34% 32% 33% 


Same as yesterday   I have aLOT of cooking to do today   I like to cook.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2005)

LEG CURLS, LEG CURLS, LEG CURLS!!!!

You don't do tricep negatives to build your BI's do you !?!?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

They're in there buddy!  Supersetted with SLDL's


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Personally I don't think Leg curls are necessary with Heavy SLDL.  JMHO


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think Leg curls are necessary with Heavy SLDL.  JMHO




I'll let you know what my body says today, tomorrow and the day after


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'll let you know what my body says today, tomorrow and the day after


Please do. While I don't think it's necessary, doing it as a SS sounds interesting. If you like it I may try it.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Please do. While I don't think it's necessary, doing it as a SS sounds interesting. If you like it I may try it.




So far, I have LOVED everything that FC has suggested for me.  I'm really enjoying trying new things.  She is one of the MAJOR contributor towards my recent success


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Awesome! Patrick is awesome too


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome! Patrick is awesome too




I know he is 

On a side note:  of all things, I can see my LEGS leaning out.  My quads are starting to look different


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Cool! And great vascularity pics  I wish my stomach would lean out LOL.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Warm-up:*
3 sets of leg extensions
bodyweight lunges
warm-up squats 
135 x 6 x 2

*BB (Back) Squats:* 
_Goal: 5 sets - 10, 8, 4-6, 4-6, 20_
185 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 5
*260 x 4 PB w/o a Mray*
135 x 17 <----- opps 
I haven't done back BB squats in a long time.  I didn't use a pad or towel.  I think my trap may have grown since the last time.  The bar did not feel uncomfortable 

*BB SLDL's SS w/ Lying Leg Curls:*
_Goal: 4 sets - 8, 6, 6, 6_
225 x 8----> 90 x 10
245 x 6----->100 x 10
245 x 6----->110 x 8
*270 x 4.5 PB*--->110 x 6.5
WHOA.  I liked this  

*1 & 1/4 Front Squats:*Explanation: go down like on a regular front squat, come back up 1/4 of the way, go down again, come back up. That's one rep. 
_Goal:4 sets - 8, 8, 6, 6_
135 x 6<-----WHOA these are alot harder than I thought they'd be
135 x 7<------ did these alittle faster.  
135 x 5
135 x 6
_I had to sit down on the floor right after that last set.  That felt great.  I really liked these.  I would like to do them more often.   _

*Triple Drop Set Leg Extensions:*
_Goal: 3 sets - 10, 8, 8_
[200 x 6--->180 x 6--->160 x 6]
[200 x 6--->180 x *4 +1F*--->160 x *4 +1F*]
[180 x 6--->160 x *5 +1F*---->140 x *4 +1F*]
_I have NEVER before failed on extensions  _

*Seated Calf Raises:*
_Goal:3 sets - 12, 10, 8_
160 x 12
180 x 10
190 x 9
_Needs more weight_


GREAT workout!  I never felt like I hurt myself in the gym (and I never have) ,but my left knee is feeling alittle raw right now.  I'm positive it will be perfect by tomorrow though.  God, I wish my arms felt as dense as my quads and calves


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

That's a hell of a w/o Luke. So you liked the SS SLDL and Curl?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's a hell of a w/o Luke. So you liked the SS SLDL and Curl?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2005)

Wish I could do that!?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> *Warm-up:*
> 3 sets of leg extensions
> bodyweight lunges
> warm-up squats
> ...


 

 

  Freakin nice wo Luke !!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

gary, you over exaggerator 

I'm really enjoying these days that FitChick is putting together for me.  I hope she continues to help me with em'


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

crappy night.  I hate having it confirmed that you've lost freinds.

G'nite


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

. it was just a freaking web site what's the big deal?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for cheering me up RG   You're a priceless freind


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

yea n my advice to you is maybe the truth needs to come out. you don't deserve the shit you are getting tonite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get it? time to deliver the _coup de grace_.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yea n my advice to you is maybe the truth needs to come out. you don't deserve the shit you are getting tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really wish I could do that.  But I don't think that's fair either.  I'll let people find out on their own.    I've already told them that I wont forgive them when they realise they were wrong.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

or not. i know you well enough to know you will be tender in the decision you make even when that means you suffer while someone else smirks.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

it's my curse   G'nite RG.  Thanks again for being there


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

see i knew it. you are too nice. not such a bad thing to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

good night.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 24, 2005)

11:21 PM BEDTIME FOR YOU MR.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> 11:21 PM BEDTIME FOR YOU MR.




OMGosh   thank you


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

174lbs


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wish I could do that!?!?




Hernia?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Rotator warm ups
Warm-up with DB presses
30 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 8

*Seated Smith Machine Presses:*
_GOAL: 5 sets - 10, 8, 6, 4-6, 8 + drop set_
135 x 10<---- way to easy, should've started heavier
170 x 8
190 x 5
190 x 3 + 1F
[140 x 8-->120 x 8--->100 x 7--->80 x 7 +1F]
_Why can I Smith MP almost as much as I bench   I had alot of fun with that drop set *45 second RI's*_

*DB Lateral Ladders:*
_Explanation of the ladders: let's assume that you normally use the 20's or 25's for DB laterals. You will pick 3 weights: the 15's, the 17's and the 20's. You will start the first set by doing 3 reps with the 15's. Re-rack and without rest, grab the 17's instead. Do 3 reps with the 17's and re-rack them. Without rest, pick up the 20's and do 3 reps. Re-rack. Now pick the 17's again and do 3 reps. Without rest, finish with 3 reps of 15's. 2nd set is the same principle but you will do 4 reps with each w8. 3rd set, you will add one more w8 to the party and do 3 reps with each one of them. 4th set, you do 4 reps with each w8. 5th set, you rep out._ 
1st set-> 10's/15's/20's/15's/10's x 3 each
2nd set-> 10's/15's/20's/15's/10's x 4 each
3rd set-> 10's/15's/20's/25's*****/20's/15's/10's x 3 each
4th set-> 10's/15's/20's/25's/20's/15's/10's x 4 each
5th set-> 20's x 18 + 1F
_I REALLY liked this FC.  I should try this, but starting with the 15's 
*****- at this point, a really cute girl got off the stair master, walked over to me and said "What the heck are you doing".  I just said "Havin' Fun!"  and kept going  *45 second RI's*_

*Rope Cable Front Raises (between legs, facing away from cable station)*
_GOAL: 3 sets - 10, 8, 8_
70 x 10
80 x 7
80 x 6 +1F_
Although these went quick, they were INTENSE.  *30 second RI's*_

*One-Arm Bent-Over Cable Laterals:*
_GOAL:3 sets - 10, 8, 8_
40 x 10 (R) 9 (L)
50 x 7 (R) 6 (L)
50 x 6 x 1F
_*45 second RI's. * I had some intensity on these too._
*BB Shrugs*
_GOAL: 4 sets - 10, 8, 6, 6_
190 x 10
230 x 9
*270 x 6PB* 
270 x 4
 *60 second RI's*

Felt pretty darn ok [/b]


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

dude... i used to do Smith Presses, but never realized what kinda shoulder growth I was missing out on until I hit military and db presses.... IMHO


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Luke,

another nice wo    Maybe you just added up the weight wrong on your smith presses ! 

That was the best line you could come up with for the pretty girl ?!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

WHOA buddy, where ya been?

I normally do MP's and arnies, but i'm trying something different


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

its been awhile, stop by my new journal, it explains it all bro...


----------



## klmclean (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll let you stay up late tonight, it is the weekend


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'll let you stay up late tonight, it is the weekend




   Too late 



174lbs.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2005)

excuse me


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> excuse me



Tell me about it 

have fun choppin your hairs off


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

1 (6 am) 
Egg White 6 1 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Flax 1 Table Spoon 
20.0 60.0 46.0 
31% 41% 32% 
580 

2 (8:30 ) 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Whey 35 gram 
Fish Oil 12 Gram 
apple 
21.0 55.5 45.0 
30% 35% 28% 
638 

3 (10:30 ) 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
Chicken 9 oz. 
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon 
Broccoli 2 Cup 
22.0 66.3 48.3 
30% 41% 30% 
652 

4 (1 PM) 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Whey 35 gram 
apple 
Fish Oil 11 Gram 
20.0 60.5 45.0 
29% 39% 29% 
628 

5 (3:30) 
Brown Rice 1.25 Cup 
Fish Oil 10 Gram 
Egg White 6 1 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
20.5 65.3 46.3 
30% 42% 30% 
615 

6 (6PM) 
Egg White 6 1 
Oatmeal 1 Cup 
Flax 1 Table Spoon 
20.0 60.0 46.0 
31% 41% 32% 
580 

7 (9PM) 
Beef 5 oz. 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Brown Rice 0.25 Cup 
Fish oil 2 gram 
20.5 14.3 50.3 
39% 12% 43% 
470 

Daily Cals Fat Carb Protein 
Total 4161.5 144.1 381.8 326.8 
Macro 31% 37% 31%


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2005)

Luke ,

Check this out !  http://www.ultimaterally.com/  I would LOVE do to something like this !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke ,
> 
> Check this out !  http://www.ultimaterally.com/  I would LOVE do to something like this !






You wanna go in on it with me Gdawg?  We can 'rent' a ferrari


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 26, 2005)

Who are you, Sammy Davis JR???

Who's gonna drive?...   Dean Martin!?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ever been to Dean Martini's in Windsor MM?  There are so HOT CHICKS there on sundays!   

I'm a horrible christian, last easter I got kicked out of a strip club   :/


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Warm up *
Overhead Tri DB ext. 
25 x 8 x 2
DB alt curl
35 x 6 
40 x 4

*Cambered Bar Pressdowns SS w/ Olympic Bar Curls:*
4 sets - 10, 8, 6, 6
[150 x 12----> 80 x 10]
[150 x 8----> 80 x 8] x 2
[150 x 7----> 80 x 7+ F]
I liked these alot!  I got a great pump, right off the back.  (that's been happening alot lately; it must be the combination of diet... er lifestyle   and your w/o's FC    )  I need ALOT more weight on the camber bar press'; maybe another 30lbs.  But that's the stack  

*Incline Bench French Presses SS w/ Incline Bench One-Arm DB Curls*:*
[65 x 11---->25 x 9]
[65 x 9---->25 x 8]
[70 x 6---->30 x 6] <----- WHOA that felt good 
[75 x 5---->[30 x 6----> 25 x 7+F]] I modified that alittle 
I tried to squeeze the 6th rep out of that last French press, but my delts were pinchin' on me.  I need to keep my elbows in more.


*Reverse-Grip Pressdowns / BB Concentration Curls:*
4 sets - 10, 8, 8, 6
[130 x 10----->70 x 10]
[140 x 9----->70 x 9]
[150 x 8----->80 x 6.5 + a good squeeze]
[150 x 5----->80 x 5.5 + a good squeeze]






*O bar, wrist curl arms supported by legs*
65 x 10
85 x 6.5 
85 x 7
95 x 3.5

*DB wrist curl supported on bench*
30 x 11 (R and L)
35 x 10 (R and L)
40 x 9
45 x 6 + 35 x 8 + 30 x 6 + 25 x 3 + F

*Weighted Crunch*
150 x 8 x 3

*Hanging leg raise*
12 x 4

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
20 x 3
SOME CHICK STOLE MY BALL!  WTF    

*Measurements*





  I'm just a _little_ guy!

Neck        16.25 
Arm         15.75
Forearm    13.5
waist         27.75 <-- no laughing 
Quad         23.75R   23.5L
calve         17.15 R   17 L 

Those leg measurements dont make sense


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

_:bounce: I'll throw these in just because i'm having a good day :bounce:_And I have a hot date tonite


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes! Now those are some nice supersets.

Nice butterfly wallpaper too .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> SOME CHICK STOLE MY BALL! WTF  Kick her ass !!!!
> 
> *Measurements*
> 
> ...


Nice wo Luke , I am getting tired just from reading your workouts


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice butterfly wallpaper too .



You weren't supposed to see that


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Luke , I am getting tired just from reading your workouts




i'd ask FitChick to marry me, but i'm positive she'd say no


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> _:bounce: I'll throw these in just because i'm having a good day :bounce:_And I have a hot date tonite




Where ya going ??


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2005)

How did the date go?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

!  OMG  I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 27, 2005)

She was a dude!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _Luke ,
> 
> Check this out ! http://www.ultimaterally.com/ I would LOVE do to something like this !_





			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> You wanna go in on it with me Gdawg? We can 'rent' a ferrari


When I win the PowerBall jackpot it will be my treat


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok!  I'll PM you daily to see if you've won yet 




174.5 this morning.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

This had better be you!

Oh, yes, and Happy Easter


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Luke, Did you ever get your Bev Vitamins?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, where are you   In bed


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

uh oh , he pissadeared !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)

I didn't pissadear   I'm just busy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I didn't pissadear  I'm just busy.


He's getting married...  IT'S OVER!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He's getting married...  IT'S OVER!!!



  i'll wait another week first

No way MM.  I"m not getting married for 10-12 years   I'm having too much fun.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> i'll wait another week first
> 
> No way MM. I"m not getting married for 10-12 years  I'm having too much fun.


Ahhhhhhhhh...

"Back in the Day"


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice shot of a polar bears crotch. Nice find Lyook.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

I've seen him before


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

wazz up luke


----------



## klmclean (Mar 29, 2005)

10:30


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> 10:30



Luke is probably out with his new girlfriend


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Luke is probably out with his new girlfriend


Right or left?


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Right or left?




I'm not sure what you talking about  
But I was serious.. Luke gave me a buzz and told me that he was going to take his girlfriend out to dinner and watch a nice movie


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Right or left?




Nah, i dumped them both.  They got old.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> wazz up luke


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Right or left?


He swings from both sides of the plate!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

Bedtime in one hour Mr.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Bedtime in one hour Mr.


Me Too


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Bedtime in one hour Mr.


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Luke, I'm thinking you can stay up late tonight, after all, it is the weekend, and you'll have to get yourself to bed early next week because I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow.  Have a great weekend! Talk to you in a few days


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

Luke ,

you not working out anymore or did you get bored posting all those damn PR's !!!!


----------



## LW83 (Apr 1, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, I'm thinking you can stay up late tonight, after all, it is the weekend, and you'll have to get yourself to bed early next week because I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow.  Have a great weekend! Talk to you in a few days



Ill miss ya


----------



## LW83 (Apr 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke ,
> 
> you not working out anymore or did you get bored posting all those damn PR's !!!!




I haven't missed a day   I'm debating wether or not to stop posting here 


this was today 


Warm-up: 
2-3 sets of shoulder DB presses 
Tator warm-ups 

1. Hang Clean & Press 
5 sets - 10, 8, 6, 4-6, 6-8 
100 x 10 
110 x 7 
110 x 6 
120 x 3 + F 
100 x 10 
That was REALLY fun  It took me a while to realize just how close you DO need to keep the bar to you. I would to be able to pump 135's for reps someday  

2. DB Lean-Aways SS w/ One-Arm Cable Laterals: 
20 x 8----> 40 x 8 
20 x 8----> 40 x 6 
20 x 7----> 40 x 3 
20 x 5----> 30 x 6 

3. Front Plate Raises: 
25 x 11 
45 x 8 
45 x 8 + F 

4. Standing Reverse Cable Flys: 
20 x 10 
30 x 8 
30 x 5 
20 x 10 
These are fun  never done them before. 

5. Smith Machine Shrugs 
190 x 10 
225 x 8 
255 x 6 
275 x 5 + F PB on smith


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

looks like you are really mixing it up !  I did a search but no luck .. what is DB lean aways ?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> looks like you are really mixing it up !  I did a search but no luck .. what is DB lean aways ?




Here ya go buddy  

DB Lean-Aways: take a DB in one hand and position yourself next to a pole. Grab the pole with your free hand and lean away from the pole. You will therefore be in a position like this / . Then do one-arm DB lateral raises in this position.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2005)

hmmmmm? are maybe you looking for an excuse to be in the vicinity of pole dancing? i was doing db lean-aways .... honest.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Here ya go buddy
> 
> DB Lean-Aways: take a DB in one hand and position yourself next to a pole. Grab the pole with your free hand and lean away from the pole. You will therefore be in a position like this / . Then do one-arm DB lateral raises in this position.


Cool


----------



## LW83 (Apr 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm? are maybe you looking for an excuse to be in the vicinity of pole dancing? i was doing db lean-aways .... honest.




ME?  no way    I"m a horrible 'anykind've' dancer.  Can you teach me?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2005)

i don't know any polish dancing.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 1, 2005)

:/


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Ill miss ya


Me too


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ME? no way  I"m a horrible 'anykind've' dancer. Can you teach me?


Lessons should start with the Mambo... _(Horizontal)_


----------



## LW83 (Apr 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Lessons should start with the Mambo... _(Horizontal)_




Check.


----------



## klmclean (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey there, I'm back from my trip, how was your weekend?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 6, 2005)

My weekend was great!  I left MSU just intime.  I was one of the few that didn't get hit with teargass


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> My weekend was great! I left MSU just intime. I was one of the few that didn't get hit with teargass


   Gotta love Michigan


----------



## LW83 (Apr 6, 2005)

Gotta love the 'el'


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, how's everything going Luke?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2005)

Where have you been????

On another thread???

How come no posts in a week!?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a journal at www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

hi Luke. hope you're smiling. i love this
_When the whole world fits inside of your arms. _very nice.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> sehr schlecht


  Thats not german?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi Luke. hope you're smiling. i love this
> _When the whole world fits inside of your arms. _very nice.




  Jack Johnson


----------



## LW83 (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Thats not german?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I have a journal at www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com


Jumping Ship!?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Jumping Ship!?




I've been here for too long


----------

